# Delta 22-560 Planer Worth it?



## CLS89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Found a Delta 22-560 thickness planer for sale on craigslist for $200. It appears to be in great condition. Per the seller, its seen very little use, cuts smooth that sanding is barely needed. Sharp knives, rollers in great shape, brand new belt, and motor is smooth.

Just not sure if its worth $200. I've heard some bad things about this model planer. Looking for advice.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

CLS89 said:


> Found a Delta 22-560 thickness planer for sale on craigslist for $200. It appears to be in great condition. Per the seller, its seen very little use, cuts smooth that sanding is barely needed. Sharp knives, rollers in great shape, brand new belt, and motor is smooth.
> 
> Just not sure if its worth $200. I've heard some bad things about this model planer. Looking for advice.


I wouldn't buy it. I bought one new and had a lot of trouble with it from day one falling apart. To get some relief I started putting it back together with threadlock. Then the last time I worked on it I discovered the gears which operate the feed rollers had several teeth broken off. I'm the only one that has ever used the planer so I know it wasn't abused. Then if you run it very long it gets very hot. Even if parts were still available for it I'm no longer going to try to fix it. I have another planer now and only use the Delta with small or thin wood.


----------



## CLS89 (Jul 17, 2018)

I appreciate the response. Your response is similar to some of the other answers I found for this model. I'm thinking I'm better off saving/spending an extra couple hundred and getting the Dewalt DW735 or DW734.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

CLS89 said:


> I appreciate the response. Your response is similar to some of the other answers I found for this model. I'm thinking I'm better off saving/spending an extra couple hundred and getting the Dewalt DW735 or DW734.


I've never used either of the Dewalt planers but they have a good reputation. I will probably buy one when I retire the Delta planer.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I bought a used DeWalt DW735 for $350 about a year ago. I never wanted anything else. I held out until the right deal came at the right price, and never regretted it. It is an excellent planer.

WILD SPECULATION, NOT TO BE TAKEN SERIOUSLY:

I wonder whether the jointer and planer markets are evolving away from blades, to where the small spiral-type cutters become the norm at roughly the same price points as current blade versions. That might make a future DW735 overpriced in comparison to its competitors. DeWalt may choose to coast for a while on the DW735's excellent reputation among benchtop planers. It would be nice if DeWalt replaced the blades with cutters and kept the same price point to remain competitive. Even if they don't, the emergence of more cutter-based planers may drive the price of used DW735s down, but not fast enough.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

CLS89 said:


> Found a Delta 22-560 thickness planer for sale on craigslist for $200. It appears to be in great condition. Per the seller, its seen very little use, cuts smooth that sanding is barely needed. Sharp knives, rollers in great shape, brand new belt, and motor is smooth.
> 
> Just not sure if its worth $200. I've heard some bad things about this model planer. Looking for advice.


I have one that I bought new for $200. I don't use it a lot but it's worked flawlessly for me. I know Steve hates his but I'm sure he's tougher on the tool than I am. The nice thing about that model is the cutter head lock. With the lock engaged it makes pretty much zero snipe. Knives are still available.

For a used one I'd offer $100.


----------



## The Builder (Jan 30, 2021)

You really cannot beat the Dewalt thickness planer in my opinion just better value for money.









15 Best thickness planers | Makita Ryobi Or.? (2022 reviews)


A tool that every builder and Woodworker might not have yet but wants? A quality thickness planer that can chew timber and lever a soft smooth finish.




www.bangingtoolbox.com


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

I smile every time I use my 735.....


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Any planer is better than no planer


----------

